# hydrotest



## وائل صالح خليفة (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال حول الhydrotest 
كيف يتم عمل hydro test لخط pipeline بطول 9 كم ارجو الاجابة بسرعة لاني مستعجل جدا جدا جدا


----------

